# 100 Favorites: # 28



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chopin: 10 Mazurkas; Prélude Op. 45; Ballade Op. 23; Scherzo Op. 31
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (DG)*










I first heard about Michelangeli when I read Miles Davis' autobiography. In the book, Miles describes how Bill Evans blew Miles' mind when Evans introduced him to ABM's recording of the Ravel Piano Concerto in G. Not long after reading that, I found this LP.

Michelangeli's playing could sometimes be chilly, but there's none of that here. This is a magical recital, a perfect match of repertoire and pianist. It's some of the best Chopin playing I've ever heard.


----------

